# Help setting up a wireless repeater



## scuba_james (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi folks

In need of some help please.

Am trying to setup a wireless repeater but when I think I have it working I lose Internet completely due to conflicts in ip addresses between the two devices. And I need Internet both in the house and garage, but the signal is very weak in garage, hence the repeater.

Can anyone help me please.

The router I have is a BT Home Hub 3 and the wireless repeater is one I got from maplin. It seems to be a maplin branded one. 300mbps universal wi-fi range extender. 

It's a bit like this one Wireless-N AP/Repeater_Wireless&Networking_Shenzhen Winstars Technology Co., Ltd. - Powered by Winstars IT Department 

If anyone could provide assist to set this up that would be super.

Warm regards
James


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Not sure if you've read any of these guides but they should help:
DIY: Setting up wireless access points as repeaters to extend wireless range | TechRepublic

Extend your Wireless Network with a Repeater


----------

